# [V] Dead Space  &amp; CoD5 für PC! !



## Belhave (20. Juni 2009)

*[V] Dead Space  & CoD5 für PC! !*

Hallo Leute,

habe im Moment nicht sehr viel Zeit zum zocken und würde mir Dead Space wenn dann eh lieber für die Xbox 360 kaufen. Habe es geschenkt bekommen, aber konnte es nicht mehr umtauschen. Es ist noch in Schutzfolie eingeschweißt.

Für 20€ + 2€ Versand würde es den Besitzer wechseln! 

Außerdem habe ich noch ein gebrauchtes Call of Duty 5. Die DVD ist leider verloren gegangen oder im Moment nicht mehr auffindbar, aber wer den Multiplayer zocken will, braucht ja keine DVD zum starten. Kann man sich ja mal einen Tag aus der Videothek ausleihen oder vom Kumpel. Glaube nicht, dass dies Verboten ist, da ja kein Kopierschutz umgangen wird. Die Lizens (Key) hat man ja rechtmäßig erworben. -> kurz: Call of Duty 5 nur Hülle und Hanbuch im super Zustand!

Könnt ja mal einen Preis für das CoD5 vorschlagen. Könnt natürlich auch beide zusammen haben und Versand sparen. 

Hier posten oder PM schreiben.

LG 
Daniel


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space  & CoD5 für PC! !*

mann kanns auch über steam aktivieren dann braucht man sowiso keine dvd mehr...wollt ich jetz nur mal sagen^^


----------



## Belhave (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space  & CoD5 für PC! !*



			
				LeftHandOvGod am 20.06.2009 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> mann kanns auch über steam aktivieren dann braucht man sowiso keine dvd mehr...wollt ich jetz nur mal sagen^^


wusst ich gar nicht. dachte dann müsste man es über steam kaufen.

also an die potenziellen kunden: es wurde von mir noch nicht aktiviert. ihr könnt dies ggf. tun. ^^


----------



## Belhave (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space  & CoD5 für PC! !*

push

-> Dead Space für 20€ inkl. Versand


----------



## Belhave (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space  & CoD5 für PC! !*

push

kommt leute, fürn verpacktes game ist dasn spitzen preis. 

edit: call of duty 5 verkauft. dead space ist IMMER noch zu haben. kann ich gar nicht glauben. ^^


----------



## Belhave (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space  & CoD5 für PC! !*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 25.06.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> würds gegen Scorpion: Disfigured tauschen =?


nee sry, habe vom dem spiel bisher noch gar nix gehört. 

nimms doch fürn zwanni. ich pack dir nochn ein duplo dazu.  

grüße


----------



## Party4Life (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space  & CoD5 für PC! !*

Ich würde mein "Stalker" (ungeschnittene deutsche Version, limited Edtion in einer Pappschachtel) gegen "Dead Space" tauschen.
Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Belhave (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space  & CoD5 für PC! !*



			
				Party4Life am 26.06.2009 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mein "Stalker" (ungeschnittene deutsche Version, limited Edtion in einer Pappschachtel) gegen "Dead Space" tauschen.
> Wie siehts aus?


nein, leider nicht. bin im moment eher xbox360 fixiert. habe noch so viele, für mich "neue" games, die ich erstmal zocken will.

resi5, gow2, deadspace, halo3, fear2 uncut 

stalker hat mir nicht so gefallen wie ich es mir eigentlich erhofft hatte. bevor es kam, habe ich immer news, berichte und screens verfolgt, aber so viel spaß hatte ich am game dann doch nicht.

also für die anderen, oder falls du auch bezahlen könntest: dead space ist zum spitzenpreis immer noch zu haben.

grüße


----------

